# [gelöst] enlightenment Block auflösen...?

## uhai

Hallo,

den ganzen Tag habe ich Slots bereinigt, USE-Flags ergänzt und maskiert/unmaskiert. Jetzt ist dieser Block übrig:

```
[blocks B      ] media-libs/edje ("media-libs/edje" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/embryo ("dev-libs/embryo" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/efreet ("dev-libs/efreet" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eet ("dev-libs/eet" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eina ("dev-libs/eina" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/evas ("media-libs/evas" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/efreet ("dev-libs/efreet" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/emotion ("media-libs/emotion" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)[blocks B      ] media-libs/edje ("media-libs/edje" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/embryo ("dev-libs/embryo" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/efreet ("dev-libs/efreet" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eet ("dev-libs/eet" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eina ("dev-libs/eina" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/evas ("media-libs/evas" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/efreet ("dev-libs/efreet" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/emotion ("media-libs/emotion" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/ethumb ("media-libs/ethumb" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eeze ("dev-libs/eeze" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/ethumb ("media-libs/ethumb" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eet ("dev-libs/eet" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/ecore ("dev-libs/ecore" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/emotion ("media-libs/emotion" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eio ("dev-libs/eio" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/ecore ("dev-libs/ecore" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/evas ("media-libs/evas" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eio ("dev-libs/eio" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eina ("dev-libs/eina" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/edje ("media-libs/edje" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/embryo ("dev-libs/embryo" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eeze ("dev-libs/eeze" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-libs/edje-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/edje-1.7.9 required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/edje-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/edje-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/ethumb-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/edje-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/efreet-1.7.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/efreet-1.7.9 required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/efreet-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9 required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/eet-9999::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.9 required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eet-9999 required by (media-libs/evas-9999::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/eio-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/edje-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/efreet-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

  (media-libs/evas-9999::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9 required by (media-plugins/evas_generic_loaders-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9[eet,X,jpeg,png] required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/e_dbus-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/edje-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9[directfb?,fbcon?,opengl?,X?,xcb?] (>=media-libs/evas-1.7.9[opengl,X,xcb]) required by (dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/ethumb-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

  (media-libs/ethumb-1.7.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/ethumb-1.7.0[dbus] required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/efl-1.9.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/efl-1.9.0_beta2[sdl?,png,wayland?,X?] (>=dev-libs/efl-1.9.0_beta2[sdl,png,X]) required by (media-libs/elementary-1.9.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/efl required by (x11-plugins/echievements-2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/efl required by (dev-games/etrophy-0.5.1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/eio-1.7.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/eio-1.7.9 required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/eina-9999::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9[mempool-chained-pool] required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/e_dbus-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/embryo-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/efreet-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/edje-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/eina-9999 required by (media-libs/evas-9999::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-9999 required by (dev-libs/eet-9999::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/ethumb-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

  (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/emotion required by @selected

    >=media-libs/emotion-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9[X,evas,inotify] required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.0[evas] required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/e_dbus-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/eio-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/efreet-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/edje-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/ethumb-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/ethumb ("media-libs/ethumb" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eeze ("dev-libs/eeze" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/ethumb ("media-libs/ethumb" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eet ("dev-libs/eet" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/ecore ("dev-libs/ecore" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/emotion ("media-libs/emotion" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eio ("dev-libs/eio" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/ecore ("dev-libs/ecore" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/evas ("media-libs/evas" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eio ("dev-libs/eio" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eina ("dev-libs/eina" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/edje ("media-libs/edje" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/embryo ("dev-libs/embryo" is hard blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/eeze ("dev-libs/eeze" is blocking dev-libs/efl-1.9.0)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-libs/edje-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/edje-1.7.9 required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/edje-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/edje-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/ethumb-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/edje-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/efreet-1.7.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/efreet-1.7.9 required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/efreet-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9 required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/eet-9999::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.9 required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eet-9999 required by (media-libs/evas-9999::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/eio-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/edje-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eet-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/efreet-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

  (media-libs/evas-9999::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9 required by (media-plugins/evas_generic_loaders-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9[eet,X,jpeg,png] required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/e_dbus-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/edje-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9[directfb?,fbcon?,opengl?,X?,xcb?] (>=media-libs/evas-1.7.9[opengl,X,xcb]) required by (dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/ethumb-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/evas-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

  (media-libs/ethumb-1.7.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/ethumb-1.7.0[dbus] required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/efl-1.9.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/efl-1.9.0_beta2[sdl?,png,wayland?,X?] (>=dev-libs/efl-1.9.0_beta2[sdl,png,X]) required by (media-libs/elementary-1.9.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/efl required by (x11-plugins/echievements-2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/efl required by (dev-games/etrophy-0.5.1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/eio-1.7.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/eio-1.7.9 required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/eina-9999::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9[mempool-chained-pool] required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/e_dbus-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/embryo-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/efreet-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/edje-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/eina-9999 required by (media-libs/evas-9999::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-9999 required by (dev-libs/eet-9999::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/eina-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/ethumb-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

  (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/emotion required by @selected

    >=media-libs/emotion-1.7.0 required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9[X,evas,inotify] required by (x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.0[evas] required by (x11-terms/terminology-0.4.0_alpha1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/e_dbus-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/eio-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/efreet-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/emotion-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/edje-1.7.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (media-libs/ethumb-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/ecore-1.7.9 required by (dev-libs/eeze-1.7.9::gentoo, installed)

```

Kann mir da mal einer schubsen bitte? Ich bekomme das nicht hin....

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Mar 30, 2014 11:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo uhai

Hm, scheinbar hast du noch veraltete libs installiert - das gibt ggf Blocks mit den neuen >=efl-1.8 all-in-one package

Ein Vorschlag:

Nimm mal alles was enlightenment betrifft aus der world file heraus - und bereinige dann mit einem beherzten "emerge -a --depclean"

und fange dann mit  emerge -av enlightenment:0.17 frisch an. (und lass ebuilds aus fremden Overlay bitte erst mal weg)

Beachte auch, solange noch veraltete efl-1.7 libs installiert sind werden sich die neueren >=-efl-1.8 Versionen auch kaum bauen lassen - siehe dazu zb auch im Bug 493536

Von daher ist einmal reinen Tisch zu machen wahrscheinlich am einfachsten, und bei enlightenment idR auch fix erledigt :)

----------

## uhai

Fast fertig...

Enlightenment runter geschmissen, alle libs manuell aussortiert, world Update lief durch...

Enlightenment wieder einspielen (nach wiki vorgegangen) -> bekomme aber nur 1.7??

Was mache ich falsch?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> bekomme aber nur 1.7??

  Hm, was bzw welches Paket ist mit 1.7 gemeint?

Den verstehe ich nicht.

Laut der emerge Ausgabe hattest du vorher x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.5::gentoo installiert. Nun nach dem auflösen der Blocks wurde wahrscheinlich auf die aktuell im Tree verfügbare x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.6::gentoo Version aktualisiert, welche auch gut funktionieren sollte - ist das so nicht ok?

----------

## uhai

Stimmt, ist ja 0.17.6. Irgendwie hatte ich im Kopf, dass es eine Version 1.8 in portage gäbe...

Na dann nehm ich halt 0.17.6...

Allerdings scheint die in einen anderen Slot zu wandern:

```
[ebuild  NS   ~] x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.6 [1.0.11]....
```

uhai

----------

